# Another Spanish Pub related question!



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to the forum and would like to pick the brains of anyone who might be able to offer me useful insights/experience!

I'd like to move to Spain with my partner,we have some savings but I would need to work as my savings won't last forever. I'm well aware that the conventional jobs such as bar work, driving etc etc are scarce at the moment so I'm hoping to see if I can make some money playing in pubs, hotels, camp sites etc. I've done it for many years in the UK and still have the backing tracks and equipment. I can do material from the 50's up to the present ranging from middle of the road to Soft and heavy Rock, Rock n Roll, Motown and Soul etc. I think I'd be ideal for the ex-pat resort type pubs and also the hotels etc.

I know the pubs and hotels are finding things tough but are they still putting on entertainment such as solo male vocalists with guitar and backing tracks? In March, I went to the Malgrat de Mar, Lloret de Mar areas to check out the situation and found everything seemingly closed, probably as the season hadn't yet started - I now wonder if I'd be better advised to look around either the Costa del Sol around Benalmadena, Torremolinos etc or even around Benidorm as I'd like something 'all year round'.

Can anybody tell me whether I could build up to a few gigs a week and if so, does anyone know the going rate? I'm also not sure whether pubs and hotels etc get their entertainment via angencies or by personal approach?

If anyone can offer any insights I'd be very grateful!

(oh I've also started doing a bit of stand up which I want to develop in case that too could bring in a few Euros!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stuartrox said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum and would like to pick the brains of anyone who might be able to offer me useful insights/experience!
> 
> I'd like to move to Spain with my partner,we have some savings but I would need to work as my savings won't last forever. I'm well aware that the conventional jobs such as bar work, driving etc etc are scarce at the moment so I'm hoping to see if I can make some money playing in pubs, hotels, camp sites etc. I've done it for many years in the UK and still have the backing tracks and equipment. I can do material from the 50's up to the present ranging from middle of the road to Soft and heavy Rock, Rock n Roll, Motown and Soul etc. I think I'd be ideal for the ex-pat resort type pubs and also the hotels etc.
> 
> ...



I think most of the hotels use agents. So googling "Entertainment/music agents in costa del Sol" may be a start?? I went and watched a "stand-up-cum-singer" the other night at a Brit bar in Benalmadena and there were less than 10 people in the audience. However, the hotels in the summer season may be worth a shot???!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think most of the hotels use agents. So googling "Entertainment/music agents in costa del Sol" may be a start?? I went and watched a "stand-up-cum-singer" the other night at a Brit bar in Benalmadena and there were less than 10 people in the audience. However, the hotels in the summer season may be worth a shot???!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo! I'll check out the agencies as you suggest - it could be a good way to get myself started. I've had holidays in Spain, Malta and Turkey in the last couple of years since the recession started and it seemed many of the pubs were struggling to pull people in. Sad and worrying!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stuartrox said:


> Thanks Jo! I'll check out the agencies as you suggest - it could be a good way to get myself started. I've had holidays in Spain, Malta and Turkey in the last couple of years since the recession started and it seemed many of the pubs were struggling to pull people in. Sad and worrying!


I'm sure you know it wont be easy, I know a chap who's in the entertainment business and its taken him years to become established - he was lucky enough to start out before the recession. I guess if you're head and shoulders above the rest you'll get there - in the end! Theres a place in Mijas Costa, called "Club La Costa" who I believe may book entertainers direct, but I dont know if they're looking or if you need to be here - they also sometimes to have "telesales" jobs (if you or your partner are into selling timeshare???)

Jo xx


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm sure you know it wont be easy, I know a chap who's in the entertainment business and its taken him years to become established - he was lucky enough to start out before the recession. I guess if you're head and shoulders above the rest you'll get there - in the end! Theres a place in Mijas Costa, called "Club La Costa" who I believe may book entertainers direct, but I dont know if they're looking or if you need to be here - they also sometimes to have "telesales" jobs (if you or your partner are into selling timeshare???)
> 
> Jo xx


I think I need to arrange a holiday...I mean 'fact finding trip' to check things out on the ground!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stuartrox said:


> I think I need to arrange a holiday...I mean 'fact finding trip' to check things out on the ground!!


Very wise move. I know many entertainers who are well established and been here years and in recent times they have all had to rethink their fees and are, like most people feeling the pinch. There are many dam good acts here with little or no work but many who are busy... its like everything in Spain.. not what you know but who! Do your legwork, make contacts and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Very wise move. I know many entertainers who are well established and been here years and in recent times they have all had to rethink their fees and are, like most people feeling the pinch. There are many dam good acts here with little or no work but many who are busy... its like everything in Spain.. not what you know but who! Do your legwork, make contacts and GOOD LUCK!


Thanks! I'm so glad there's a forum like this where people like me can tap into the knowledge and experience of people like you and Jo who are good enough to take the time and trouble to pass on suggestions and advice based on what they see going on around them.

It seems to be a balance between doing your homework, being realistic and not getting swept away on a romantic bubble of memories of the way things used to be when we were on holiday a few years back pre-recession. I'm reminded of the often quoted saying on 'The Apprentice' - if you fail to prepare - prepare to fail!! However, you're right - luck can play a big part too!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Smaller bars book direct - no agent - be prepared to do a lot of prospecting. Also - forget about two 3/4 hour spots like in the UK - be prepared to play for at least 3 hours - often more - and late into the night as well. There are gigs about - but they might take some finding.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Smaller bars book direct - no agent - be prepared to do a lot of prospecting. Also - forget about two 3/4 hour spots like in the UK - be prepared to play for at least 3 hours - often more - and late into the night as well. There are gigs about - but they might take some finding.


Not wishing to contradict and I'm sure there are some and some, but along the coast in the hotel "summer season", a few acts do two or even three gigs in a night - even bands with full PA and kit!??!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... but yes Stuart, come over for a "fact finding" mission. You can then sneak into hotels and maybe catch the entertainers behind the scenes and ask them how, if, why, who......... Ask venues... and generally get a feel for places. Just dont burn any bridges or commit til you're sure

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Not wishing to contradict and I'm sure there are some and some, but along the coast in the hotel "summer season", a few acts do two or even three gigs in a night - even bands with full PA and kit!??!
> 
> Jo xxx


Blimey - never come across that one. Mind you, I don't know much about the hotel scene.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Blimey - never come across that one. Mind you, I don't know much about the hotel scene.


Its a different world down here in the summer lol!!! I only know cos my husband is in a band in the UK and we have on occasion gone down and watched a couple of bands that, by coincidence he knew - and thats what they said when chatting afterwards...... well, while they were frantically trying to load their van to move on to the next one!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Stuart

Prepare yourself for a long hard slog - with lots of footwork thrwn in for good measure! I have a very close friend who is an entertainer here on the CdS and he is fortunate to have a couple of full time gigs, plus he has a resident gig at one of the best hotels here. However, I know that he had to a heck of a lot of groundwork, including playing at time for free to convince the bar owners that he could actually perform in front of a crowd. He did get an agent at first, which had a bit of success, but he produced a sample cd of his work and literally pounded the streets, knocking on doors etc! He has been here for about 6 years now and has established himself at long last!

So prepare yourself for hard work, but if you are very serious, I would suggest that you get out here as soon as possible - the bars and restaurants are gearing up for summer right now and you could be in the right place at the right time - especially as there are many new bar owners at the start of each season and they may be more amenable to taking on an "unknown" act.If you would like the contact details of the music agent, send me a pm and I will get it for you.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the useful, if somewhat depressing info. I think what you're saying is very true - even over here in the UK, lots of pubs are closing but I've noticed a few advertising as being under new management and seeming to be keen to do what it takes to pull people in with entertainment, price offers and live sports coverage etc. Hopefully this is 'the green shoots of recovery' - (I'm trying to be optomistic!)

I'm trying to think up a variety of 'packages' in terms of price offers and types of events to see if I can make myself more financially and (sorry...this sounds corny...) artistically (cringe) atractive to any landlord/ladies who are also feeling the pinch in these difficult times. They have to sell a lot of San Miguels to pay the piper as it were before starting to turn a profit for themselves

I think you're right - it'll be a matter of footwork, trying to be as fresh and competative as possible to get a foothold. Like many musicians - I LOVE the performing and LOATHE the business/selling yourself side, so any info on agents etc would be most welcome -that would be great


----------

